# Kustom Kolor paint....matches AW buggies!



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey just a quick note: If you don't want to paint the whole buggy then just get Kustom Kolor paint at Wally World (The only store that sells it) or buy online. This paint is made by House of Kolor for people like us that just have small air brushes (hobby style air brushes). They also make spray cans (rattle paint) that I have also bought.

O.K. I just dipped a small detail brush in Pavo Purple to get the rear of the front head lights that are silver (Yuck!) Ultra Orange for the other AW buggy. Easy as pie and after filling in the rear holes (not done yet) where the top used to be or you might just want to leave you top on.  











I filled in the Hooters buggies holes and painted them. Then put the decals on. If you just try and cheat *cheaters never prosper* and not fill in the hole...well you know what is going to happen...don't you.

These paints are almost a dead on paint match.



















Bob...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Is that a Homie drivng that thing? You gonna install switches next? :lol:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bob,

Great lookers! Gonna have to stop and pick up some paints. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Yepper the Homies are driving all my stuff now...lol*



1976Cordoba said:


> Is that a Homie driving that thing? You gonna install switches next? :lol:


roadrner, Thanks for the compliments. Gonna do up the Purple one with flower decals...Peace, Far Out and Groovy Man. I'll come back here and add pics as progress continues.

Yeah Homie doba and I have more...cut, cut, cut....It is a bad day to be a Homie...har. You found my source. Hope that someday I will find more Homies to decapitate before my supply runs out.

Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow Bob! 

Spot on match ya trickster. The new buggy paint colors are just like the old school 1:1's that had huge flake under the gelcoat. The orange one is a dead ringer for one that ran around Lk. Cour de Lene in the 70's. Blinding motorists and pedestrians everywhere it went.

You get over your cold yet?


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Bob,Me and Bob Beers have to shows left,this week at the Midwest show and then Parsippany,N.J.Then its back to the 55's.House of Color has some great paint.The color book is unreal.We're working on a special Dash 55 hopefully to debut at Bob Beers SuperBowl Show.You knew it had to be a 55. Tom Stumpf


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

Tom, will the special 55 at the super bowl show be available to purchase or will they be given away to people who attend the show


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

HHOOOOTTEEERRRRSSS!!! whoooooo!!! 

Hey bob - thats cool looking car man!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Godzilla is a buggy driver...*



WesJY said:


> HHOOOOTTEEERRRRSSS!!! whoooooo!!!
> 
> Hey bob - thats cool looking car man!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


Thanks Wes,

Those Flower decals sure came in handy Wes. Thanks man and it is cold now...brrrrrrr (first day it warms up and the dust will start to fly again)

Tom,

You don't know how much I would love to got to one of those show. Lucky you are. Can't wait to see a pick of that 55!

Bill,

Gotta love Old School baby! Yeah......... 

Before this thing can be called soup and be done the rear engine needs to go on (I filled a rounded slot for it to be gooped to rear body post) and widow needs to be gooped in from the bottom. Oooh and I can't forget to fill in those rear fender holes and paint them with some Pavo Purple. 

Godzilla and I will be driving around soon along with Woody the tour bus later this week. :woohoo: I love these buggies...thanks AW for doing some thing right. lol





































Bob...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:wave: Great Idea with the engine Bob ! I have a mind to resincast just the motor as I have an AW Sand van to prototype.I will see if the gum machines still have some "HO-mies" that I can prototype the heads off of !
 Just no time (Longer work hours & on weekends)& no money (Need new bathroom ,owe on credit card & helping out unemployed stepson) .

Neal :dude:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Thanks Wes,
> 
> Those Flower decals sure came in handy Wes. Thanks man and it is cold now...brrrrrrr (first day it warms up and the dust will start to fly again)
> 
> Bob...zilla



yeah flower power!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

You sure do have some skills, Bob! heh! :thumbsup:
I see that you have been playing with your whitney punch too, hey, Bob?
The slugs DO make great moon discs! :dude: 
way to think outside the sheetmetal box, mate! :thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

mopar78 said:


> Tom, will the special 55 at the super bowl show be available to purchase or will they be given away to people who attend the show


The 55 will just make its debut at the Super Bowl Show.It will be available to everyone.I think there are a few guys working on special projects.It's always nice to have something special for the start of the new year.There may be more square footage and maybe a few extra tables at a couple of shows,but there are more people,more hard to find cars and more money changing hands then anywhere else.You can hardly move in the place.The tables sell out far in advance of the show.People say what about the game?The game doesn't start till late at night.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

joez870 said:


> You sure do have some skills, Bob! heh! :thumbsup:
> I see that you have been playing with your whitney punch too, hey, Bob?
> The slugs DO make great moon discs! :dude:
> way to think outside the sheetmetal box, mate! :thumbsup:


Joez,

What an eye you have. Man you figured out that Whitney Punch deal way to easily. I used brushed Stainless steel and looks way better than in the picture. Regular sheetmetal does not punch out very well. Just got lucky got my sticky hands on some stainless scrap one day at work.

Thanks for the compliment. Yeah putting on all those teeny tiny flowers was some job but, came out the way I had hoped it would.  

Bob...zilla


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Love that purple buggy Bob. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

bob....
Thanks for the compliment. Yeah putting on all those teeny tiny flowers was some job but said:


> Hey Bob, yer attention to the little things, which I know you fuss and agonize over, is what puts your rigs on the top shelf. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I hate camera glare....Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*



Bill Hall said:


> Hey Bob, yer attention to the little things, which I know you fuss and agonize over, is what puts your rigs on the top shelf. :thumbsup:





win43 said:


> Love that purple buggy Bob. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thanks guys....the picture shows glare when in reallity it looks to the eye like a nice deep purple with a nice clear coat. Glare....oh dang! Pictures taken outside with my Sony Floppy disc come out much better and true to life like looking.

Gonna be doing more buggies soon! I picked up some more bodies to chop the heads off yesterday. Chop, Chop, Chop.

Joez how does Metalic "Pink" buggy with a top heavy girl for a driver sound! :woohoo: 

Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> Wow Bob!
> 
> Spot on match ya trickster. The new buggy paint colors are just like the old school 1:1's that had huge flake under the gelcoat. The orange one is a dead ringer for one that ran around Lk. Cour de Lene in the 70's. Blinding motorists and pedestrians everywhere it went.
> 
> You get over your cold yet?


Bill,

You just made the light bulb in my brain go on....Thank you! Did you say "huge flake under the gelcoat?????" Yes you did...bing, bing, bing...we have a winner folks!

Will post pics up when one gets done (got an orange one soaking in Pine Sol now). Just got some Silver flakes and Gold flakes in clear tonight...not corn flakes either baby. :woohoo:

Man I hope this works...it is RC lexan paint flakes. Cross your fingers everyone cause this could be Buggy-riffic!  

Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Light bulbs in yer brain...Lucky you Zilla!

Most I can usually manage is flickering birthday candle...but I do know this...

In 1:1 Automotive paints you used to be able to get Flake seperately in various colors and "chunk" size. You could add as much as you wanted, mix and match..you get the idea. Old Skool!

Dunno if the same applies from the model paint manufacturers, which is not to say that you couldnt get some 1:1 chunk and whoop up yer own blend if it's still available. Keep in mind that metering and settling are the issue when spraying huge flake. The guys that could do it and do it well were few and far between... they were as gods.

The way I see it, if we can hammer down dirt, boogers, and pet hair in our slot car paint jobs...why not try throwing sumpthin you want in the mix fer a change.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Here is a picture of a buggy with sparkles I used Wally World Ultra Fine Glitter from the craft section. Glitter is kinda messy but, who cares.










Pretty Pink was made for Joez Mullet buggy, Bob...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Here is a picture of a buggy with sparkles I used Wally World Ultra Fine Glitter from the craft section. Glitter is kinda messy but, who cares.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya bastage.....Now everybody knows!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*They already knew....LOL*



joez870 said:


> Ya bastage.....Now everybody knows!


Everybody knows what....... :devil: 




























Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

LMAO!!!!

"Project Barbie" was only a secret to you Joe! 

Good one Bob!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Ultra G should have an AY at the end.
Ultra Gay


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> Ultra G should have an AY at the end.
> Ultra Gay


Ed...LOL

How about Sandy Van....har

Bob...zilla


----------

